# تعرف ليه بنكرر صلاة كيرياليسون 41 مرة ؟



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)

بسم الثالوث القدوس​ 

بقلم اغنسطس أســامة سـمير
 + صلاة كيرياليسون من أعمق وأعظم الصلوات التى تصليها الكنيسة + فهى صلاة  تجمع فى مضمونها معانى روحية عميقة جداً + فان صلاها الإنسان بعمق وانسحاق  واتضاع وإيمان تستطيع أن تصل إلى أعماق السماء إلى قلب الله الحنون الرحيم  فهى صلاة تهز السماء وتحنن قلب الله الرحوم,فهى صلاة قصيرة جداً ولكنها  عميقة جداً
 فتعالى معى نتعرف علي معناها وعلى لماذا نكررها 41 مرة ؟؟؟ + كيرياليسون  :كلمة يونانية مركبة من كيريه ( يارب ) , وايليسون ( ارحمنا ) + ونكررها 41  مرة لأنها تشير إلى : 39 جلدة التى تحملها السيد المسيح فى رحلة الصلب +  القصبة التى ضربوا بها الرب يسوع فى رحلة الصليب + الحربة التى طعنوا بها  جنب المسيح على عود الصليب = 41 + يا ليتنا جميعا عندما نصلى هذه الصلاة  المقدسة فى كل مرة نقول كيرياليسون نحنى باتضاع وانسحاق رهيب


​ 
  ونرسم ذواتنا بعلامة الصليب المقدسة ونتذكر كل جلدة كانت تنهار على ظهر  الفادى ونتذكر خطايانا التى سببت لفادينا كل هذه الآلام القاسية والمبرحة  والموجعة + ونطلب من الله الرحوم الرحمة أن يغفر لنا خطايانا وان نترك  خطايانا من كل القلب ونكره العودة إليها لأنها كانت السبب فى ألام السيد  المسيح على الصليب + ولا تنسى إن صلاة كيرياليسون التى صلاها الأقباط نقلت  جبل المقطم + فصليها بإيمان وانسحاق لكى تكسب مراحم الله
  + لا تنسوا أن تذكرونى فى صلاتكم​


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

معلووومه جديده ليا--
 و انا مكنتش عارفا بنقعد  نقول 41 مره ليه ؟؟
طيب ليه بنقول 10 فى كل اتجاه؟؟ هل دى ليها حاجه ؟


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

و لا احنا بنقول 41 فى كل اتجاه-؟-
 انا لخبت المعلومات


----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> معلووومه جديده ليا--
> و انا مكنتش عارفا بنقعد  نقول 41 مره ليه ؟؟
> طيب ليه بنقول 10 فى كل اتجاه؟؟ هل دى ليها حاجه ؟



مافيش ياحبو عشره في كل اتجاه 
هي 41 مره بنقولها كلها مره واحده في صلاة الاجبيه وعند رفع الحمل


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

لا  فيه مره فى السنه بنقولها 41 مره فى كل اتجاه
 كريالايسون 3 مرات و بعدين ارحمنا يا الله
كريالايسون 3 مرات و بعدين اسمعنا و ارحمنا


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

يوم الجمعه العظيمه
 دى الناس كلها بتبقى مع بعض -- و بيخبطوا على حديده كدا علشان الناس كلها تلف مع بعض


----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)

ايوه ياحبو انتي تقصدي يوم الجمعه العظيمه  
التي تنتهي بها اليوم 100 ميطانية في كل اتجاه فيها يصرخ الشعب كله طالباً   الرحمة بصوت واحد  وبنفس واحد قائلين ، كيرياليسون وذلك لاستمطار مراحم   الله ورأفته علي البشر دليل علي أن ذبيحة السيد المسيح كافية للعالم كله   100 ميطانية في كل اتجاه نبدأ بالشرق ثم الغرب ثم الشمال ثم الجنوب (   الجهات الاربعة )

 ثم 50 ميطانية أخري جهة الشرق إشارة الي اليوبيل والحرية  التي نلناها بالصليب  والميطانيات فيها اعترافاً بـ : 
-            أن الذي صلب ومات علي الصليب هو يسوع المسيح رب المجد الذي يجب له العبادة والسجود 

- وهذا يعني           أنه حاضر في كل مكان ولا يحدث مكان أو زمان مالئ الكل وفي الكل ولا يخلو منه مكان 

-     أن يسوع المسيح مات عن جميع الناس في كل أقار الارض الاربعة كفارة   لجميع خطايا البشرية كلها فهو مات عن الجميع كي يحيا الجميع 

-     الكنيسة تذكر بيها بأن الله سوف يرسل ملائكته ببوق عظيم الصوت   فيجمعون مختايخ من الربع جهات " رياح " من اقصاء الارض الي أقصاء الارض الي   أقصائها


----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> يوم الجمعه العظيمه
> دى الناس كلها بتبقى مع بعض -- و بيخبطوا على حديده كدا علشان الناس كلها تلف مع بعض



حديده ايه ياحبو 
مافيش حديد ولا المونيوم يوم الجمعه العظيمه ههههههههههههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

ايييه ده يعنى دى حاجه و دى حاجه
 يعنى طلعت 100 فى كل اتجاه مش 41 هههههههه
 يادى الفضايح-- الجهل بئا نقول ايه ههههههههه
 يبقى انا كنت فكراكى بتتكلمى عن دول اصلا-- 
يبقى الموضوع كله جديد عليا  
 شكرا على المعلومات


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

tamav maria قال:


> حديده ايه ياحبو
> مافيش حديد ولا المونيوم يوم الجمعه العظيمه ههههههههههههههه



 :t7:
 لا  بيخبطوا على حديده خبتطين علشان نلف الاتجاه التانى كلنا مع بعض فى كنيسه مريمرقس كيلوباترا
(افتكرت بيعملوا كد فى كل الكنايس )


----------



## tamav maria (22 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> :t7:
> لا  بيخبطوا على حديده خبتطين علشان نلف الاتجاه التانى كلنا مع بعض فى كنيسه مريمرقس كيلوباترا
> (افتكرت بيعملوا كد فى كل الكنايس )



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عسل ياحبو 
اسمه الدف


----------



## مونيكا 57 (22 سبتمبر 2014)

*موضوع جميل ومفيد
الرب يبارك تعبك وخدمتك​*


----------



## grges monir (22 سبتمبر 2014)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> لا  فيه مره فى السنه بنقولها 41 مره فى كل اتجاه
> كريالايسون 3 مرات و بعدين ارحمنا يا الله
> كريالايسون 3 مرات و بعدين اسمعنا و ارحمنا


يوم الجمعة العظيمة بتقول يارب ارحم 400 مرة
100 مرة فى كل اتجاة
جبتى منين 41 مرة دى ههههه


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (22 سبتمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> يوم الجمعة العظيمة بتقول يارب ارحم 400 مرة
> 100 مرة فى كل اتجاة
> جبتى منين 41 مرة دى ههههه


 هههههههه 
انا عارفا بئا -- انا دخلت المعلومات كلها فى بعض


----------



## اغنسطس اسامة (2 ديسمبر 2016)

tamav maria قال:


> بسم الثالوث القدوس​
> 
> بقلم اغنسطس أســامة سـمير
> + صلاة كيرياليسون من أعمق وأعظم الصلوات التى تصليها الكنيسة + فهى صلاة  تجمع فى مضمونها معانى روحية عميقة جداً + فان صلاها الإنسان بعمق وانسحاق  واتضاع وإيمان تستطيع أن تصل إلى أعماق السماء إلى قلب الله الحنون الرحيم  فهى صلاة تهز السماء وتحنن قلب الله الرحوم,فهى صلاة قصيرة جداً ولكنها  عميقة جداً
> ...


اخطأت سامحونى تصحيح
41= 39 جلدة +اكليل الشوك (وليس القصبة التى ضربوا بها السيد المسيح) +الحربة التى طعنوا بها السيد المسيح
اخطأت سامحونى


----------

